# If I unplug my D*Tivo how much information will I lose?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I am moving it to another room. Should be unpluged for about 10 minutes. I know I will lose the settings but will I lose what is already recorded on the hard-drive?


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

wipeout said:


> I am moving it to another room. Should be unpluged for about 10 minutes. I know I will lose the settings but will I lose what is already recorded on the hard-drive?


 You shouldn't. I had mine unplugged for about 2 hours and did not lose anything all ready recorded.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Only thing you will lose is whatever is set to record during the period when you unplug it and the time it takes to reboot. Settings and recordings will stay intact.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Great.


----------



## jrod9707 (Sep 21, 2004)

The only other thing you will lose is Key codes(30 second skip, stuff like that). I just found that out last night when I unplugged mine for 30 minutes.


----------



## jrod9707 (Sep 21, 2004)

That was on a RCA DVR80...


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I lost next to nothing, awsome.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Doesn't matter what make or model you have other then recording that take place at the time its unplugged and remote hacks nothing will be lost.


----------



## stevesmall (Jul 28, 2004)

you shouldnt lose anything that is already saved, It is a hard drive, in effect just like a computer, you dont lose info if you close out correctly and unplug


----------

